# there are other options than the rvh, my story



## lufcgirl (Nov 21, 2007)

hi to everyone, ive never posted before but have read posts and had to tell you all of my experience as it may help.we started on the ivf journey 7 years ago had 3 ivf treatments at the rvh,1st attempt i had ectopic pregnancy (was not diagnosed for 9 weeks didnt know i was pg as i had neg test).we decided to have one last attempt, but not at the rvh mainly because the waiting lists are horrendous , i felt they were not treating me as an individual and i discovered rvh stats were not that great.i done some research and went to st james hos in leeds in england. all i needed was a covering letter from my gp, i contacted them for a private app last june went to see mrs vinay sharma and had treatment in aug 06. the diference was unbelievable, she discovered things the rvh didnt, i saw her right through scans etc. i was also on a different programme of drugs (i think everyone is on puregon at the rvh) i know the rvh is great for a lot of people, but for me it wasn't.i got pg through st james and my baby was born in may 07. it cost £3500 inc drugs, the same as we paid in the rvh. you have the extra for flights etc, but because we went private we were able to get app at weekends.its just a thought for all you girls out there i know what it is like and i am so pleased we went to england.im 38 so time was not on my side.good luck to everyone ttc.


----------



## jofi (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks lufcgirl, 
good to know. I think a lot of us just get onto a path because our gp's have automatically made a referral to RFC. I was very naive when we first started and I wouldn't have realised there were other options. I was hoping our infertility would be some small issue that could be solved with a pill. If I had known then what I know now I would probably have gone elsewhere.I remember waiting ages for first appt and asking GP for a referral to Origin but she talked me out of it. I'm very happy with our cons ( prof McC ) and I trust him and like him but the waiting times are just awful. The admin dept was woeful too, though that's been sorted they tell me. A common complaint is that the RFC have a 'one size fits all' protocol for tx, I'm undecided on that, maybe as our IF is one obvious problem and mf it isn't such an issue for us. If our current tx fails however we will call it a day with RFC I think.
For me the time factor is the biggie. Even our doc brushed of my concerns about my age. If one more person tells me I have loads if time I'll scream. I quite blatantly don't, and if we have no luck this time I will have to think very carefully about where to go next.
Congratulations on your little girl, you must be on cloud 9. Thank goodness you took control and had the gumption to go for it.
Fiona


----------



## lufcgirl (Nov 21, 2007)

thanks fiona just wanted to say good luck with ec on 10th dec. prof m clure is very nice i saw him for one of our scans many moons ago! i know what you mean about starting the ivf journey we started when i was 31 and im 38 now!


----------



## Dahlia (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks lufcgirl for sharing your experiences with us,it was really kind   and congratulations on your baby  
I am currently waiting on first private IVF treatment     but will be keeping my options open if not successful. The waiting times are horrendous as JoFi says.
Thanks again,
Dahlia x


----------



## lufcgirl (Nov 21, 2007)

hi dahlia, hope you dont need to go again for treatment, good luck,i only discovered this site after my third attempt of ivf and its a great source of info and support.  appology to jofi i called you fiona! i was talking to friend while i posted, not a good idea, you end up writing all sorts!,


----------

